# Possible rust on the inside lip of trunk lid.



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Almost looks like weld splatter to me.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

When touching the bubbles i find the are soft to the touch indicating the are in fact paint bubbles. My next question is, are they bubbles from misapplied paint or bubbles from rust forming? I really can't see this being rust. I've also seen numerous times on here people mentioning mistakes on the paint of their cruze from factory. Maybe this is a case of one of those misapplied paint areas?


----------

